# Baking soda and Apple Cider Vinegar don't get along??



## Pepperjack'smom (Sep 13, 2018)

I've heard that a dish of free feed baking soda is good for goats and I've been doing so. I also have been putting apple cider vinegar in their water to help keep the boys from getting the mineral blockage. Yesterday I heard that that they cancel each other out. Is this accurate and if so, which is more important? I'm leaning towards the ACV.


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 13, 2018)

Do not leave free choice baking soda out.
Attached is an article from the Alabama Farmers Co-op
http://www.alafarmnews.com/index.php/battling-bloat


----------



## Donna R. Raybon (Sep 13, 2018)

Drive to consume sodium ( in salt) is what makes animal consume adequate loose mineral mix.  This mix is formulated with that in mind.   Baking soda can short circuit that drive.  The fad to feed baking soda comes from dairy cow industry feeding high grain diet to push milk production.  Cows would have bouts of rumen acidosis and need buffering of baking soda.


----------



## Pepperjack'smom (Sep 13, 2018)

Thank you


----------



## Pepperjack'smom (Sep 13, 2018)

Southern by choice said:


> Do not leave free choice baking soda out.
> Attached is an article from the Alabama Farmers Co-op
> http://www.alafarmnews.com/index.php/battling-bloat



Thank You


----------



## Pepperjack'smom (Sep 13, 2018)

Southern by choice said:


> Do not leave free choice baking soda out.
> Attached is an article from the Alabama Farmers Co-op
> http://www.alafarmnews.com/index.php/battling-bloat



Very helpful article. Thanks!


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 13, 2018)

Your welcome.

Just as a side note... I find this interesting.  Our goats are very fussy about minerals. They also do not care for a great deal of salt. According to an analysis we did before they need more in their diet yet they are snobby lil brats about it.  We have tried and gone through over the past few years alone 4 different minerals.  They need the minerals... they just don't like them. That's why I never go by the "if they aren't eating them they don't need them" thought. Also, at least in our region minerals are often still not adequate for cobalt, selenium, or copper. Although the USData map says we are fine. 

ACV is great btw! 

Check out your region- https://mrdata.usgs.gov/geochem/doc/averages/countydata.htm


----------

